# Need help on diagnosing angelfish



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey there so I've noticed these "spots" on my emperor angel fish for a while now and I'm wondering what it is...it's only on his head, nowhere else and they haven't gotten better or worse in months....he is eating like a champ and acting completely normal...any help would be appreciated! 
Thanks in advance!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

HLLE head and lateral line erosion do you use carbon, what are you feeding him


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

carl said:


> HLLE head and lateral line erosion do you use carbon, what are you feeding him


What's Hlle? And the only carbon I use is in the chemi-pure blue pouch...what's the method for treatment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Call me, I talk faster than I type 4164609922


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

carl said:


> Call me, I talk faster than I type 4164609922


I'm just visiting friends down in Virginia I will be back Monday can I call you next week?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

